# neighbour with binoculars



## annR (23 Aug 2009)

Would you be concerned if you noticed a pair of binoculars on an upstairs windowsill of the house backing onto your back garden?  I live in a housing estate with millions of houses, I don't know what they could be looking at.


----------



## gearoid (23 Aug 2009)

Stars?
Birds?

He/she could have just left them there.

It could be a child looking at things in the garden.

Unless you have any particular concerns about the neighbour this sounds slightly neurotic.


----------



## MandaC (23 Aug 2009)

Did you actually see anybody looking through the binoculars.


----------



## Cat101 (23 Aug 2009)

I don't think its neurotic..
If I or my kids were in garden I wouldn't fancy the thought of someone peering through a pair of binoculars at us.. that's creepy.
It may very well be something harmless, but if I were you I'd keep a close eye on who's using them...when ..where and what for.
Your mind won't rest untill you know for sure.


----------



## z107 (23 Aug 2009)

> It may very well be something harmless, but if I were you I'd keep a close eye on who's using them...when ..where and what for.


lol!


----------



## Cat101 (23 Aug 2009)

umop3p!sdn said:


> lol!


Yeah Lol!!
Forgot to mention...
you should buy a pair of bonoculars or out do your neighbour and buy a telescope


----------



## colm (23 Aug 2009)

Way OTT & very paranoid in my opinion.
They are 100s of innocent explainations & only 1 suspicious one.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (23 Aug 2009)

Have a pair myself plus a telescope.


----------



## mathepac (23 Aug 2009)

annR said:


> Would you be concerned if you noticed a pair of binoculars on an upstairs windowsill of the house backing onto your back garden?... .


Why were you gawking into your neighbour's upstairs room?
Maybe your neighbour is using the binoculars to try and identify the people staring into the back of their house.


----------



## Brighid (23 Aug 2009)

annR said:


> Would you be concerned if you noticed a pair of binoculars on an upstairs windowsill of the house backing onto your back garden? I live in a housing estate with millions of houses, I don't know what they could be looking at.


 

I am wondering how you could see the binoculars, I couldnt recognise an item on my neighbours windowsill without using binoculars lol!


----------



## Rois (24 Aug 2009)

annR said:


> Would you be concerned if you noticed a pair of binoculars on an upstairs windowsill of the house backing onto your back garden? I live in a housing estate with millions of houses, I don't know what they could be looking at.


 
I would be worried that I had little else to worry about except paranoia..


----------



## colm (24 Aug 2009)

Agreed!!!
Think the neighbour should be worried someone is looking into their bedroom.


----------



## z104 (24 Aug 2009)

Isn't that what curtains and blinds are for. If you are that worried just close them.


----------



## ninsaga (24 Aug 2009)

Did you notice the binoculars when you were looking through yours?


----------



## annR (24 Aug 2009)

Hi
I know it sounds really paranoid but . .  . . there are pervs around you know. The house backs directly on to mine so the binocs are pretty obvious in the windowsill upstairs.
A


----------



## MOB (24 Aug 2009)

annR said:


> Hi
> I know it sounds really paranoid but . .  . . there are pervs around you know. The house backs directly on to mine so the binocs are pretty obvious in the windowsill upstairs.
> A



And if they do belong to a peeping Tom, or indeed a peeping Thomasina, does it not seem unlikely that they would advertise their deviant behaviour by leaving the binoculars on display.

I would be far more concerned about all those houses where you can't see binoculars.  The people who conceal their binoculars are the ones you need to worry about............


----------



## Cat101 (24 Aug 2009)

MOB said:


> The people who conceal their binoculars are the ones you need to worry about............


Good answer.


----------



## Graham_07 (25 Aug 2009)

Rois said:


> I would be worried that I had little else to worry about except paranoia..


 
And just because you're paranoid doesn't mean that everyone isn't out to get you


----------



## demoivre (25 Aug 2009)

annR said:


> Hi
> I know it sounds really paranoid but . .  . . there are pervs around you know. The house backs directly on to mine so the binocs are pretty obvious in the windowsill upstairs.
> A


 
You're probably only 15 or 20 paces away from your neighbour  so he's unlikely to need binoculars for the purpose of watching you !


----------



## Robbie_C (25 Aug 2009)

I agree with most of whats been said, if you live close enough so that you can clearly see a pair of binoculars on their windowsill, then I doubt they need them to see into your garden or bedroom.  Then could just look out the window just like you have done.  

By you prying into your neighbours house and questioning the items they have in their house are you not doing exactly the same thing you are suspecting your neighbour of doing i.e. looking into your house and garden and being noisey and curious.  

Alot of people own binocluars, your reaction is a bit OTT n my opinion.


----------



## mcaul (25 Aug 2009)

Just realised I have a set of binoculars on the window sill upstairs - thankfully I live on a laneway and don't overlook anyone so I can't be accused of anything sinister.

They get used on the odd day I go racing and that's about it - probably have an inch of dust on them as they've lain in the same  place for months.

Basically most guys have a set - blame it on lidl / aldi for telling us we had to have their weekly special. We use them once or twice and then leave them on the nearest ledge thinking that we'll use them again. Best size ledge for them is a window sill.


----------



## Mr Toad (26 Aug 2009)

Yes I can confirm I too have a pair of binoculars on my window ledge.


----------



## DeclanP (27 Aug 2009)

To quell your curiosity, it would be no harm going around (in company) to the said neighbour and ask him what are the purposes of him having binoculors overlooking your property. He will probably feel more alkward as a result. It would satisfy your mind though and probably end any anxiety you might have.


----------



## sparkeee (27 Aug 2009)

you should feel flattered by the attention.


----------



## Romulan (27 Aug 2009)

Mrs Romulan warned me this would happen.

Who the hell would even notice I said.............

I use mine for looking at the birds especially that sparrowhawk that likes my sparrows.


----------



## PMU (27 Aug 2009)

annR said:


> Would you be concerned if you noticed a pair of binoculars on an upstairs windowsill of the house backing onto your back garden?  I live in a housing estate with millions of houses, I don't know what they could be looking at.


    I don’t think you have anything to worry about. A real perv (or so I am told) will stand well back from the window so he can’t be seen from the street – the same as a sniper.  Simply put, a real perv (not that I have any particular expertise in this area) will cover his tracks so well you won’t even be aware of it.


----------



## sparkeee (27 Aug 2009)

your denials speak volumes.


----------



## Caveat (28 Aug 2009)

PMU said:


> Simply put, a real perv (not that I have any particular expertise in this area) will cover his tracks so well you won’t even be aware of it.


 
 Oh my God!!

They could be everywhere then!!

Under the beds, in the bins, up the chimneys...

I'm having my house fumigated with _PervGo_ ASAP.


----------



## Purple (28 Aug 2009)

PMU said:


> I don’t think you have anything to worry about. A real perv (or so I am told) will stand well back from the window so he can’t be seen from the street – the same as a sniper.  Simply put, a real perv (not that I have any particular expertise in this area) will cover his tracks so well you won’t even be aware of it.



My thinks you protest too much.


----------



## Betsy Og (28 Aug 2009)

sure if you have it flaunt it, shake that booty

& if that doesnt smoke them out you've nothing to worry about, 

& if you do catch them then you can take action.

I think you should get Harry Enfield's Michael Caine on the case, he knows all about his neighbours


----------



## Flexible (28 Aug 2009)

annR said:


> I live in a housing estate with millions of houses, I don't know what they could be looking at.



If there are millions of houses they must be small so that's why he needs the binoculars to bring them up to the standard size.


----------



## Caveat (28 Aug 2009)

Flexible said:


> If there are millions of houses they must be small so that's why he needs the binoculars to bring them up to the standard size.


 
 LOL! Post of the week!


----------



## Teatime (28 Aug 2009)

This binoculars guy sounds like Buffalo Bill from Silence of the Lambs to me.

As Hannibal Lecter explained to Clarice:

"What does he do, this man you seek? What is the first thing he does?"
"No. He covets. That is his nature. And how do we begin to covet, Clarice?"
"Do we seek out things to covet? Make an effort to answer now."
"No. We just..."
"No, we begin by coveting what we see every day."
"Don't you feel eyes moving over your body, Clarice?"
"And don't your eyes seek out the things you want?"

My advice...ask him to dinner...


----------



## Betsy Og (28 Aug 2009)

as long as you put the lotion in the basket you'll be fine


----------



## Yorrick (28 Aug 2009)

Well as long as you insist on wearing your wifes dressses people will stare


----------



## DerKaiser (28 Aug 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> sure if you have it flaunt it, shake that booty
> 
> & if that doesnt smoke them out you've nothing to worry about,
> 
> ...


 
Is this your neighbour?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaQhXsmsT48


----------



## mathepac (29 Aug 2009)

Here is proof your neighbour can have just as much excitement without the binoculars - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUYAxxzVF_g


----------



## bond-007 (30 Aug 2009)

If you move out of town into the country you won't have this problem.


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Aug 2009)

Teatime said:


> My advice...ask him to dinner...


 
Just keep the Chianti locked up .


----------



## bond-007 (30 Aug 2009)

> just keep the chianti locked up .


:d


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Aug 2009)

This thread appears to have run its course.


----------

